# Solved: How do you convert a REAL PLAYER.........



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

down load to a MP3,so I can play it on my WINAMP?

Thanks for your help and time.

"SAJID52"
Sharon


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi Sharon. Try giving this a read through and see if it helps you out. If it doesn't post back and let us know.
Best wishes  sharon


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Sharon,I found some of post about this,and I did what you said,but none here helped.


" how to convert real player files into winamp ones?" 

ANISPINGO
Junior Member

Registered: Jul 2001
Posts: 9 

Hi. I could be missing something here but if you want to convert all your your real player songs into winamp ones highlight a realplayer song file, hold down the shift key and right click. Choose "Open with..." and when the box appears with various programs to choose from scroll down, choose Winamp and make sure the box that says "Always use this program to open..." is checkmarked. Your real player song files will all open with winamp now. If this is not what you are looking for post back and let us know. 
***********************************************************
OK. Open up RealPlayer. On the toolbar click on View>Preferences. Go to the Upgrade Tab, down below where it says "Media Types" click on the "Re-associate" button. What do you have displayed in there? Can you uncheck mp3's? If you can, uncheck the box beside mp3's. Then re-associate your mp3's with the procedure I gave you above. Let me know what you find. sharon
**********************************************************

"SAJID52 

ps.did you leave something out on reply to me? I'm a bit lost.LOL


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi Sharon. Did you find anything in the link I provided for ANISPINGO? Here it is: http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?threadid=51026
BTW, the webpage takes a while to load, so be patient.

I might just download a Realplayer music file and experiment to see what's up with this.I'd like to find out for future reference. Do you have any links where I can download Realplayer music files so that I can check it out for you and ANIS? I don't usually use Realplayer much.
What did you mean did I leave something out for you, now I'm a little lost. LOL  sharon


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

http://nellyfan.com/audio.shtml

This site has REAL PLAYER dowm loads...

>>>"What did you mean did I leave something out for you, now I'm a little lost. LOL sharon"<<<

LOL,don't worry,I think I did what I think you where telling to do.(?) LOL

Sharon


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

OK. I understand what's going on now. You need special software to convert .ram(Real player) files into .mp3 or .wav format. What a pain in the butt!!! Here's the link to where I found out: http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/wwwboard/messages/78015.html

Or, you can download a special plugin for Winamp so that you can listen to Real Player files with Winamp, which you can get here: http://innoreal.kiwidream.com/
This plugin will let you convert Real player files into .wav files. You will then need to convert the .wav files into .mp3 format( if that's what you want to do).

If you download the plugin, put it in C:\Program Files\Winamp\Plugins

I'm going to have to let ANIS know as well! Let me know how it goes.  sharon

[Edited by Sharon D on 08-02-2001 at 08:09 PM]


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

I gonna try the sites you gave me,well report back and let you know how things worked out! 

Thanks for your TIME and HELP!!!!!

*BIG HUGS*

Sharon
):E


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

HEY SHARON!!!!
It worked,I went to ...http://innoreal.kiwidream.com/ 
And got the down load,opened it,change the settings in winamp....to, DISK WRITER PLUG INS..."played" the songs,saved them in a file,change setting back....WAV. OUT PLUG INS...deleted the REAL PLAY down loads,and now I have the WAV copies!
YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!I AM JAZZED!!!!!!

DOING THE HAPPY DANCE!!!
LOL

THANKS GIRL,YOU ROCK!!!!!!   

HUGS,I HOPE THIS HELPS OTHERS!!!!

HAVE A GREAT YEAR!

Sharon
):E <-- my pet VAMPY! lol


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Sharon, I'm so happy for ya!!! Now if you ever want to convert those .wav files into .mp3 format(there much smaller than .wav files) all you need is the right kind of software. I found a couple links for you if you want to try it out.This one is free: http://www.zdnet.com/downloads/stories/info/0,10615,78876,.html
This address is too long-you're going to have to paste it into your address bar.

There's a bunch here(Just make sure you don't get the AdSupported ones(spyware): http://www.yippee.net/html/win/audio/mp3-converters.htm

Enjoy your music!  sharon

[Edited by Sharon D on 08-02-2001 at 11:23 PM]


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

I'll keep them in mind!
I put them in WAVs for burning !!!!! 

Sharon 

):E <--- my pet VAMPY!!

[Edited by SAJID52 on 08-03-2001 at 02:24 PM]


----------

